# A little help please about lipos



## Tommy_Boy_84 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going to buy a E-Revo Brushless Edition next week and was wondering if any of you could recommend some batteries. Thanks


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

SMC 5000mah 30C 2S it pushes my 5.5BL motor great. hard case is better if you running off road. i got a rock or something in the chassie one day and ripped one of my battery and had to replace more then i wanted to on the car.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

I had an E-Revo brushed with the twin Titans, and I used 2 Checkpoint 5400mah lipos in it. I was racing against nitro truggies with no upgrades or mods to the truck, and competing with them very well. The Checkpoint batteries just dropped in price too. I paid $130 each when I bought them, now my Hobbytown has them for $97. They are hard cased too.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I have always had great luck with ProMatch batteries and they are very reasonably priced. Check them out!


----------



## iadevil (Mar 8, 2004)

I have had good luck with the Maxamps 6500 lipos. They are a little pricey though. I also have some Zippy lipos that do just fine.


----------



## BigShow4u (Jul 23, 2009)

i use ProTek lipos. they usually have the smallest foot print and lowest price. Picked up a couple of 3800mAh 30C Hard Case for $60 each for my VTA. They work great and have some killer punch.


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

go with the max amps or the orion.


----------



## Joe Ford (Dec 3, 2009)

Minimum recommended by Castle for the Monster Max power systems is 5000mah 25C, however the higher the C rating the better. I personally use 5000mah 30C. With the 40C and 50C cells hitting the market now I'll be updating for this season. 

Joe Ford
Product Specialist
Castle Creations


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

Get The Trintiy Packs Great Cycle Numbers And They Are Dam Near Bullet Proof.. 5000 Mah 40c


----------

